# 1994 nissan altima wont start



## turnupozzy (Aug 17, 2012)

i left my headlights on over the night and the next day it wouldnt start. i thought it was the battery so i got someone to pass me cables, i ran the car so the battery can charge but when i would turn it off for a while it wouldnt start again. under the steering wheel dash you can hear like a bad connection, something electrical. any ideas?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

How long did you leave it run?
How bad are the battery connections?
How old is the battery?
How much researching have you done to find a resolution to your problem?


----------

